# Hanging upside down



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

Does anybody have a female who hangs upside down with their wings wide open? Not sure what it means but Baby hangs from her perch and about falls off lol it's the goofiest thing j have ever seen. She only does it if i open up her bedtime blankie. It's almost like a last protest that she isn't ready for bed. Maybe someone knows what this means.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

That would be bat birding. It's usually a hen trait, but cocks do it too. Usually, it means "it's mine!", but in her case, I agree, it's like a protest. Jaid does it too if I scoot the cage over a bit to clean mess under it. I just see it as him saying "woah! What are you doing?"


----------



## Dislian (Sep 5, 2015)

Mine does this when i spray her because she likes it or sometimes to balance, i suppose ja ja. It's funny to see.
Do other hens do this?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Dislian said:


> Mine does this when i spray her because she likes it or sometimes to balance, i suppose ja ja. It's funny to see.
> Do other hens do this?


And in that case, she's saying "make sure you get my wings!"


----------



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes baby does it too when she gets a bath it's funny because she about falls in her plate of water. Nothing is cuter


----------



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

CaliTiels said:


> That would be bat birding. It's usually a hen trait, but cocks do it too. Usually, it means "it's mine!", but in her case, I agree, it's like a protest. Jaid does it too if I scoot the cage over a bit to clean mess under it. I just see it as him saying "woah! What are you doing?"


Haha yeah I don't she is saying mine because for what ever reason she bites and gets mad at that blanket. She obviously knows it means no more mommy time lol


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I have a hen who hangs fully upside down and sometimes walks on the ceiling of her cage.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Mindwipe does the Bat Bird pose. It's quite comical to watch. And when I vacuum she does it, too.


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2014)

When Murray does the bat wings we call it the Mighty Murray


----------



## Lillahine (Nov 25, 2014)

vampiric_conure said:


> Mindwipe does the Bat Bird pose. It's quite comical to watch. And when I vacuum she does it, too.


When Baby does it she falls and has to catch herself every time. It's too silly


----------



## mohum (Sep 5, 2014)

I think Peppy does it as a sort of stretching exercise when she first comes out of the cage. It is always on the same picture frame and can be still or a frantic flapping.


----------



## Aitch (Aug 30, 2015)

Our Qashqai does the upside down big stretch and wing display hanging off the side of the cage...hubby calls it "flashing her bum". Poor flightless Dave, who doesn't have Qash's lush wingspan, will generally sit peacefully on the nearest perch to her and observe. It is always done in silence, and we have been debating what this means for ages...so pleased to see such a variety of ideas, thank you!


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

Sounds like the good ole bat bird to me ! Maxi used to do it loads and loads from her perch, then she seemed to stop doing it, then a few years ago she started again and now she does "eagle wings" too, she did it plenty of times from the top of the curtain rail today. Though once she did this thing on my knee -- opened wings up/out and did a twirl, wish I'd've had the phone ready for that haha. 

I find it very sweet/entertaining how they do that, I always think of it as showing off, plus the whole "this is mine!" thing too.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

My female cockatiel does batbird quite a bit. By the way, I have a male and a female budgie. The female budgie is good at hanging upside down. Not with the wings open, though. She's quite a little acrobat. The male budgie doesn't hang upside down.


----------



## Meteo (Jun 22, 2015)

Mine does this when he wants food, I guess.But some biologists think that's because birds wanna protect their eggs or children when they see enemies


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2016)

I LOVE it when they hang upside down, my tiel NEVER hangs upside down. I saw the cutest GCC at PetCo which was walking upside down back and forth following me. I could have stared at him all day.

Sometimes it was handing on with ONE toenail... I was just waiting for it to plummet to the floor but it didn't.


----------

